# Differential Pinion bearing and driveshaft bearing support (05 GTO)



## bonso (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey guys, I've done some searching and came up with the usual. Nothing.
Looks like it's been a few months on the topic, so i'd like to bring it up again.
GM parts dealer, local aftermarket, and online parts suppliers have nothing.
GM dealer said the usual:
"Driveshaft support is only available with the complete driveshaft @$1500"
"Pinion bearings only available with the complete differential @$3k, however the complete differential housing is discontinued"

History: I bought my car on April 6th 2012. Guy told me it had a driveshaft carrier bearing noise/whine. I crawled under the car and seen the driveshaft bearing support rubber was torn. I purchased the car with not knowing the lack of parts availability. After getting the car home and on my lift, not only was the driveshaft support torn, but the sound was coming from the front pinion bearing (closest to the front of the differential).

What I need:
Front Pinion Bearing part number? Supplier?
Pinion Shaft Seal part number? Supplier?
Differential Cover Gasket part number? Supplier?
Driveshaft bearing support part number? Supplier?

I can't believe that this taper roller bearing (pinoin) is a one application only. Someone has to make this bearing. I'm going to remove my driveshaft and pinion bearing tonight to see if the pinoin bearing has a number stamped on it that i can convert through Timken. If no number, i will see if i can get Timken to match the dimensions.

Local salvage yard has a driveshaft available for $150. Im going to inspect it tomorrow to see if it's good.My other option is getting a BMR Suspension DS003 1piece aluminum shaft through SummitRacingEquipment @$930+shipping.

Also a local shop, called Driveline, fabricates custom driveshafts. I'm going to see what options they can give me for the best price and solution.
Replace the driveshaft support with a similar/universal one or make a 1piece shaft. They may be capable of doing both, just depends on the price.

If i come up with any info, ill post it here for future use.
Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## bonso (Apr 10, 2012)

I got my front pinion bearing and race out by using a slide hammer. I used the numbers stamped on the parts. They are available through Timken as i suspected. Picked up the new bearing and race at a local auto parts store.
1) Front Pinion Bearing Timken Number is M86649. $22
2) Race Timken Number is M86610. $10

3) Found a GM part number for the pinion seal. 92144942. Ordered it from GM yesterday and picking it up this afternoon. Hopefully it is correct.

4) Differential cover is sealed with silicone gasket maker.

5) I dropped off my driveshaft at Driveline (fabricator). He thinks a source in Michigan may have a support that he can replace mine with. Other option is to make a 1piece shaft using a same size slip yoke and a 4bolt flange with the same number of splines to match the pinion shaft.

I'll update on the pinion seal and driveshaft support when i know more.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

get a one peice drive shaft, I got the G Force 3.75 inch carbon fiber on mine. i love it. aluminum - you might notice a little more noise from it...

If your keeping it mostly at the stock rated HP, then get the stock Drive Shaft.


----------



## bonso (Apr 10, 2012)

I looked around for a good priced and quality one piece shaft. The best I found in my opinoin is from The Drive Shaft Shop. 3.5 aluminum, Good for 1000Hp, and with direct fit rear flange for $680+shipping. From what i can tell, it would be the best since it has two ujoints like a traditional drive shaft. Other companies including this one, have a shaft with one u-joint with an aluminum adapter plate. I think that would put a lot of bind on the rear differential bearings since you are no longer using the stock rubber/torsional adapter. 

The local salvage yard with the used shaft for $150 is the same if not worse than what i have now. No luck.

I was almost ready to order the $680 1piece shaft when Driveline returned my call. He stated that other shops have been able to replace the center bearing and support with one from a BMW or Volvo with some minor modifications to the mounting holes in the bracket. Parts and labor will be $200. He ordered the parts friday, should arrive mid-week. Ill update again when i know more.

Pinion seal number i found was correct. $26. I got the new pinion bearing, race and seal installed in the differential. NO Whine! I can finally drive with the radio turned down! The GM number for the bearing and race is 9417784 in case anyone wants to buy GM, however it has Timken numbers stamped on it anyways.

Ill post a picture of the bad bearing for entertainment once i figure out how. Noob to the forum. Haha


----------



## bonso (Apr 10, 2012)

*Pinion Bearing and Driveshaft*

The front pinion bearing and race had alot of "pitting" causing the rear differential to whine a lot. Required radio volume above 20 to keep from getting a headache.

The driveshaftshop.com offers some high performance axles and shafts.
Anyone done any business there? :cheers


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've had a DriveShaft Shop one piece with adapter plate for 6 years after I snapped my stock one at the track. One reason I'm glad I have it is that with the rubber guibos it's becoming very common to tear them now that these cars have been out a few years. You can't find that part either. The one piece replaces all that.


----------



## bonso (Apr 10, 2012)

*Repaired Driveshaft*

The BMW or Volvo midshaft bearing was not correct.

Driveline was able to match one up with a Chevrolet Equinox AWD midshaft bearing. They drilled the factory spot welds off and welded my bearing support bracket in its place.
My OEM Driveshaft problem is solved for $212.:cheers

The casting part number is VP5AMW-4826-BA. I'm not sure if that's a good number or not.
Dorman part number is 934102. $86 through Rockauto.com
GM part number is not available.:shutme

In the future I may add some horse power to my car, when it comes time for that, I will upgrade to a one piece aluminum. I wasn't prepared to drop $600+ within a few weeks of owning the car, on a driveshaft.


----------



## flipgto (Jul 28, 2007)

do you have installed pics of the fixed item?


----------



## bonso (Apr 10, 2012)

flipgto said:


> do you have installed pics of the fixed item?


It looks exactly how it would look stock.
I can take a few pics of the driveshaft next time i have my car on the hoist.

The only way you can tell it was replaced, is by the new black paint to touch up the spot welds from swapping the factory bracket to the new bearing support.

I wont be able to get any photos of the new pinion bearing and seal that i installed. Appears no different than stock anyway.


----------



## bonso (Apr 10, 2012)

Here are some pics of the new drive shaft support installed.


----------

